

Video: node.js is stupid and if you use it so are you - andrelaszlo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1e1zzna-dNw

======
Piskvorrr
Bzzzzt, argumentum ad hominem (and nothing else); thanks for playing.

~~~
andrelaszlo
Indeed. Just wanted to see the HN reaction :D

